# Miso Sriracha Glazed Salmon on a Bed of Citrus Coconut Rice



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

I understand that the original recipe for the salmon is from The Sriracha Cookbook and there are several versions of the recipe floating around the web. The one that inspired my version is located here:

http://oishiifood.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/miso-sriracha-glazed-salmon-with-spicy-slaw/

The coconut rice is an original creation.



*SALMON*

Prepare the glaze by whisking together the following ingredients: 6 tablespoons Asian toasted sesame oil, 1 cup light brown sugar, 1/2-cup light soy sauce, 1/2-cup white miso paste, 1/2-cup Sriracha, to cloves of garlic - grated, 2-inch piece of fresh ginger - grated, zest of one lemon - grated, juice of 1/2-lemon.
I used a 2.5-lb piece of salmon. skin on. Check and make sure that there are no pinbones left in the fish.
Cover a large baking sheet with foil. Lightly grease the foil and sprinkle a teaspoon of coarse sea salt in the area of the foil where you intend to place the salmon. Place the salmon in the coated area - skin side down.
Cover the salmon with a generous amount of the glaze.
Place a rack about 5 inches from the broiling element in the oven and turn on the oven to "Broil". Allow the oven to heat up for about 20 minutes.
Place the baking sheet with the salmon in the oven for about six minutes. At this point, remove the salmon and apply a second layer of glaze, making sure that the first layer is not wiped out. Place back in the oven for another six minutes. Remove and apply a third layer of glaze. This time, move the oven rack to the position closest to the broiling element of the oven, and broil for about 3 minutes.
Remove from oven and allow to cool.
*RICE*

I use a rice cooker for this recipe but I am guessing that you can also do this on the stove top.

Add 2 cups of unsweetened coconut milk and 2 cups of water to the cooking pot in the rice cooker.
Add 2 teaspoons of salt and 1 teaspoon of turmeric powder. Mix together to distribute the salt and turmeric uniformly.
Add 1 stick of cinnamon, six cardamom pods, and one star anise
Add six pairs of ****** lime leaves
Add 2 cups of rinsed basmati rice. I am guessing that you can do this with other kinds of rice as well.
Cook the rice as per the instructions that came with your rice cooker.
After the rice cooker shuts off automatically, fluff the upper few inches of rice with a fork and allow to stand in the rice cooker under the "warm" setting for 15 to 20 minutes.
*SERVING*

Place the cooked rice in a serving tray. As you can see in the picture, I spared no expense when it came to choosing a serving platter! Pick out the lime leaves and spices that were added to the rice. Place the salmon on the bed of rice. Garnish with fine slivers of green onion, Thai red chilies, green chilies. Sprinkle with chopped fresh cilantro and serve.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The recipe sounds amazing.....thanks for sharing.......The thickness of the salmon will dictate cooking time too.......Really nice.


----------

